# Water pooling next to house foundation pictures - help suggestions



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Regrade the landscaping so it's higher at the house and slopes away. Add plants that will retain the residual water.
Ron


----------



## Steelmesh (Nov 4, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Regrade the landscaping so it's higher at the house and slopes away. Add plants that will retain the residual water.
> Ron


Just use topsoil for everything then?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Steelmesh said:


> Just use topsoil for everything then?


Sounds good to me. Add mulch to keep the weeds down.
Ron


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

1st, regrade for positive drainage from the house then get that gutter water AWAY from the house - FAR away even if it means installing leading drains to the street,,, whoever left the downspouts dumping wtr next to the home didn't plan on living there,,, no easier way to promote a wet bsmt than by leaving it as it is ESPECIALLY if you've got a block foundation :furious:

& ixnay on the wtr-loving plants, too,,, ALL plants like/need wtr - you'd need to plant water/weeping willows to suck up all that's present then the treeroots'll be shoving inside the house


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If there are weeps in the lower courses of brick, as there should be, then don't pile dirt or mulch higher than that level. You could end up with the water inside the walls.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As mentioned, get the water away from the house. To help, I would install drain tile (perforated pipe) sloped away from the house to the curb or a dry well in middle of lawn. These sites each have good bits of info.:
http://www.servicemagic.com/article.show.Foundation-Drainage.13702.html
Future cleaning: http://www.easydigging.com/Drainage/pipe_tile.html
Landscape options: http://www.easydigging.com/Drainage/drywell_soakaway.html
Building a dry well: http://pwd.org/pdf/water_resources/conservation%20fact%20sheets/dry_wells.pdf
Be safe, G


----------



## GerryinBelleRiv (Jun 27, 2009)

As previously stated , GET THE WATER AWAY FROM YOUR HOUSE. If you can not install a french drain consider using these http://www.masternurseries.com/pop-up_emitter.html and taking the water as far away from your foundation as possible

They worked for me. Good luck


----------



## Steelmesh (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow great info. I'm about to start pulling bushes on the neighbors side in a few minutes here. 

Thank you all for your support!


----------

